# Green wood



## freighter (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi guys,

My first post, looking forward to picking your brains. Found a crotch piece of some unknown tree with blood red pink and grey streaks in it. Weighs a couple hundred ponds and still very green. Should I let this dry a year or so? Should I cut it first? Is it okay to turn some of it while still green?

On another note, I like to work with found wood. Something from the firewood pile, or just laying around. Not much here in central Florida other than oak and a couple more. If any one is willing to send me something small that they have laying around I would really appreciate it. I will make it worth your while. Not blanks that you have had to pay for, but just something from the woodpile. 

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## sailing_away (Feb 20, 2015)

Try the free section on craiglist.  People are always posting wood from trees that just came down.  I got a truckload of Rosewood two weeks ago and my friend took the big stuff to the mill.  300+ board feet.  

In the last few months I've seen oak, pine, citrus, sweet gum, campher, rosewood, aus. pine just to name a few.


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 20, 2015)

I wouldn't turn a pen from green wood, but a bowl - sure.  You can either turn it to rough shape and let it dry (in a paper bag full of shavings) before final turning, or turn it completely and let it warp (and possibly crack) as it dries.  There are also "stabilizing" solutions (such as Pentacryl) that help keep turned green pieces whole.

Good luck,
Eric


----------



## triw51 (Feb 20, 2015)

When I visited my daughter in Jacksonville last summer I brough home a large suitcase full of spalted sycamore and oak.  Heard a chain saw going a few blocks a way and found a nice burl on the curb the next day.  Like another membes mentioned check craigs list.  If you want I have a few pieces of mesquite do you want pen blanks or bowl blanks?


----------



## nativewooder (Feb 20, 2015)

Since you say the wood is green, then you know that the wood is cracking and you should have coated it with Anchorseal or something like it.  It needs two coats on all endgrain and in this case, on all exposed surfaces.  Our wood is mostly tropical and will "air dry" to 13% plus or minus.  You need a scale to determine the weight at beginning.  Then, when it quits losing weight, it is "air dry" and ready for turning.


----------

